# New Puppy



## Elvis's Dad (Dec 16, 2011)

Have been visiting this forum for quite awhile, but with the arrival of our puppy, thought it was about time we joined!

Meet Elvis...arrived into Calgary Alberta Canada late last night!

We got him from Robin Huerta from the Pascha/Karma litter...Robin, you weren't kidding...he has "LOTS" of personality and is a "HAM" and my wife and I are ecstatic to have him in our lives!!!

Great forum by the way!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations! Having a GSD puppy in your life is very fulfilling, and lots of work too! He is a beauty!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cute pup we have the same toy-Congrats


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

He is beautiful! Congratulations! I love the puppy pictures


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

What a cutie pie!! Robin is an awesome breeder (really knows her stuff). Welcome Elvis and to you too! This fourm is awesome. Lots of helpful people..... so please don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

I just saw this litter two weeks ago at Robin's...LOVED THEM! 

You have a very nice puppy! Congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I LOVE his name...he looks like my boy when he was a little fur baby. Congrats on your new addition


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Elvis looks so much like Amaretto! They flew together yesterday, but poor Amaretto was delayed until 10 PM.

Adorable! I hope we both make it out of ****-puppy phase sane and happy!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Congrats on the new beautiful pup! I look forward to seeing many more pictures!


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

WHAT a cutie!!! Welcome!


----------



## Elvis's Dad (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone...Elvis is catching a power nap right now and getting ready to rock and roll all night long...and I'm ready (or so I think)!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome, Elvis is gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Congrats, what a handsome boy!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Elvis is an adorable little furball and very handsome, congrats and welcome.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Elvis is one 'hunk of burnin love'! He's definitely no 'hound dog'. I know you 'can't help falling in love' with him. And boy do those pictures have 'love me tender' all over them. And since you got him from Robin I know he didn't come from 'the ghetto', although when she sees those pics she may say 'return to sender'!

Ok, I'll stop...it's 'now or never'! :groovy:


----------



## Elvis's Dad (Dec 16, 2011)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Elvis is one 'hunk of burnin love'! He's definitely no 'hound dog'. I know you 'can't help falling in love' with him. And boy do those pictures have 'love me tender' all over them. And since you got him from Robin I know he didn't come from 'the ghetto', although when she sees those pics she may say 'return to sender'!
> 
> Ok, I'll stop...it's 'now or never'! :groovy:


Uhm...OK...Let me guess...a true Elvis fan?!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Elvis looks pretty happy in those photos!
I think he will have your family "wrapped" around his little paws in no time....
Please continue to post pics.....I LOVE PICS!


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Cute, and congratulations! Enjoy him as a puppy while you can...it doesn't last long, you will miss that stage . Take lots of pics and movies to remember!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Adorable!! Is he coated?


----------



## Elvis's Dad (Dec 16, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> Adorable!! Is he coated?


No...just bathed recently and fluffy!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Ah ok, got it! 

That bed looks so comfy...I am tempted to crawl on there myself


----------

